# Stuff Bak tags?



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Here's a question for those who've applied DecalGirl skins:  did you get the Stuff Bak tag also?  Does it fit well on your Kindle?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't get one.  Anyone else?

Betsy


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I didn't buy one either. Read more about it here: http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,7354.htm and here: http://www.stuffbak.com/sb/about/faqs.aspx


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't get one either.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I didn't get it.


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

I didn't either.  Saw no need.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

didn't order it. My skins were gifts


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I think we've determined that there are quite a lot of members without Stuff Bak tags.  Any with them?  Positive responses only or new pertinent information so we don't have to keep checking the thread...though the negatives do bump it so that's not all bad.   Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Triv (Jan 25, 2009)

I recently ordered a skin for my kindle, and contrary to every one else it seems I did get the tag. I don't have the skin yet, but once I get it, I'll let you know if it interferes with anything or such. I just saw the 5 bucks or so little enough to pay for a bit of extra peace of mind. *shrug* I'll let you know once I get it and my new cover


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Triv said:


> I recently ordered a skin for my kindle, and contrary to every one else it seems I did get the tag. I don't have the skin yet, but once I get it, I'll let you know if it interferes with anything or such. I just saw the 5 bucks or so little enough to pay for a bit of extra peace of mind. *shrug* I'll let you know once I get it and my new cover


I'd appreciate the info. I hope you never have to use it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For anyone who doesn't know what Stuff Bak tags are, here's the website:

http://www.stuffbak.com/sb/store/detail.aspx?id=47


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I have one - the tag is tiny. I have mine on the top edge of the kindle and it doesn't interfere with anything. It fits really well on the left side of the top edge.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

I, too, bought a DecalGirl skin and paid the few extra bucks for the StuffBak tag. If I found someone's Kindle (or other electronic device, wallet, or whatever), I would certainly do all I could to return it, so I hope that if I ever lose my Kindle, someone would do the same for me.

That being said, I've been waiting on my Kindle itself since December! But I received the skin and StuffBak tag already, and the tag looks small enough to not be a problem when I place it on the Kindle.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Welcome to the Kindleboards Britt!!!!


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Welcome to the Kindleboards Britt!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Dallas (Jan 25, 2009)

I ordered it when I ordered my DecalGirl camo skin. It is very tiny. I had to use my reading glasses to be able to register the tag. It's basically a reward system and stuff back allows you to offer an additional reward to theirs to help incenitivize those that find it. Here are a couple of pictures. It's very nonobtruvisive. I hope I never have the occassion to test it but for $5 couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pics. Looks cool


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice skin there....love the ACU design of the skin......perfect for military personnel.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Great idea...thanks for sharing


----------

